# Mr. Mayor (NBC sitcom) Season Thread *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I liked it. A few weak moments, but more than enough funny scenes to carry it. It's a sitcom pilot, so I'll give it time. Ted Danson is good, Bobby Moynihan was great, Holly Hunter can be a little too much. I remember the actor playing the daughter from Speechless.

Two episodes tonight, back to back.

From wiki:
Mr. Mayor - Wikipedia
_
Mr. Mayor is an American sitcom television series created and written by Tina Fey and Robert Carlock. The series stars Ted Danson, Bobby Moynihan and Holly Hunter, and it premiered on NBC on January 7, 2021.

Premise: Mr. Mayor will show the life of Neil Bremer, a wealthy businessman, played by Ted Danson, who runs for mayor of Los Angeles "for all the wrong reasons. Once he wins he has to figure out what he stands for, gain the respect of his staff, and connect with his teenage daughter, all while controlling the coyote population." _


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

So far watched the pilot. I thought just bad timing for NBC. Given the current news cycle a sitcom about a political office is a bit of a turn off.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Enjoyed the pilot. Second ep wasn't as good, but it's Ted Danson working for Tina Fey - I'm in.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It was okay. I was afraid it was going to be Becker where Danson played a totally unlikeable character but he didn’t. He is a bit dense and a bit self centered but he has a heart. 

The second episode was a mistake. You don’t take a character that you haven’t really established for the audience and make him high to the point where it changes his character. It doesn’t work. Maybe four or five episodes in.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Not my type of show, I guess. Not saying it was good or bad, just not my cup of tea.

Though I do have a nit-pick: "pero" (but) and "perro" (dog) are two different words pronounced differently. Granted, you have to know how to roll the rr, though.

--Carlos "pero no es mi perro" V.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

We gave up after 10 minutes. We like Ted Danson, but the writing was sophomoric.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

I’ve been waiting for this since I heard of it on The Good Place podcast. And probably because of those expectations I was underwhelmed. Not too many of the bits landed for me, and a lot of it sounded like it'd work on paper... how he got elected, using his daughter’s idea, “peepee porn”, getting high. I’m confident it’ll get better based on who’s involved. Hopefully it’s just getting it’s footing.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Was better then I expected
I'll keep for now.

On a side note I never realized how tiny Holly Hunter is.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes, she's distractingly short. And not just next to Danson who is pretty tall. The intertubes say she's 5'2" but that can't be right. She looked about 4'10" or so.

I will say it was better than most sitcom starts. In fact as with others above I thought the pilot was actually better than the second episode. The pilot had some great stuff: all the discussion of the straw ban was kind of subversive. The second ep sort of fell back into more traditional sitcom plotlines.

But, Danson elevates everything, even tired plotlines.


----------



## rharmelink (Dec 1, 2015)

ADG said:


> We gave up after 10 minutes. We like Ted Danson, but the writing was sophomoric.


Ditto.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I only watched the first episode (and I fell asleep somewhere in the middle), but it was just OK, but given the cast and writers, I'll give it more time. Seemed like a bit of an updated Spin City (which was much better).


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I had a choice. I always choose going to bed unless it's New Year's Eve. Even the Oscars don't have to keep me up when I can record. So I haven't seen the second one.

Needs Kristen Bell. Otherwise, I like him and I like the daughter. To me Bobby Moynihan was better on "SNL" (depending on the role) but he might grow on me. I can't stand whoever Holly Hunter is supposed to be. And explaining why might violate the site's rules. Well, no, I can just say it. She's annoying, regardless of her views on ... whatever.

If "SNL" didn't already have Maya Rudolph, that adviser talks just like Kamala Harris.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

The mayor of the City of Los Angeles would not be going to El Segundo (a separate city) or Six Flags (not in the city of Los Angeles) as part of his official duties. Also, many of the items shown briefly in the opening titles are not in the City of Los Angeles, either (Randy's Donuts - Inglewood; Bob's Big Boy - Burbank; sign in Beverly Gardens Park - Beverly Hills).

That said, in the second episode, the shot of the L.A. Kings mascot running in slow-motion out of the fog, brandishing a giant pair of scissors, made me laugh so hard I cried.

(I also hope references and flashbacks to the previous mayor being driven insane by the events of 2020 remain a running joke.)


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I got confused by the title with the 2017 sitcom "The Mayor", starring Brandon Micheal Hall (also starred in "God Friended Me")...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Good cast, but the writing is awful.

...good to see that David Aceveda was elected Mayor for awhile


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I'll withhold judgment until seeing some more episodes. After seeing the second episode, it looks like the Holly Hunter character is going to use the mayor's office to get her way week after week, in which case, my SP gets a quick deletion, but if it turns into something like _Yes, Minister_, where the two characters more or less trade wins, then I'll keep watching.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll watch anything Ted does except "Becker". Terrible show. At least I thought he was.

I never found "CSI" interesting so that's the other exception. And I think he was on cable somewhere, and I'm too cheap for that.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I, too, would like to see some better writing. These actors are deserving and I think it could work if they made it just a smidgeon less sophomoric.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

This show was originally developed as a spinoff of "30 Rock," with Alec Baldwin as Jack Donaghy becoming the mayor of New York City -- but then Baldwin dropped out, and they retooled it to be a Ted Danson vehicle, and he didn't want to leave Los Angeles to film anywhere else.

(I do kind of wonder if they'll have any crossovers with "30 Rock" -- even something like an offhand reference to someone watching "TGS with Tracy Jordan" -- to show it takes place in the same universe.)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Tony_T said:


> Good cast, but the writing is awful.
> 
> ...good to see that David Aceveda was elected Mayor for awhile


More David, less Holly Hunter please!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Yes, she's distractingly short. And not just next to Danson who is pretty tall. The intertubes say she's 5'2" but that can't be right. She looked about 4'10" or so.


It didn't help that the Chief of Staff is 5'10"...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I noticed that as well... wait, though you were talking about The Watch


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> I noticed that as well... wait, though you were talking about The Watch


Yeah, another tiny woman standing next to tall people...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

trainman said:


> The mayor of the City of Los Angeles would not be going to El Segundo (a separate city) or Six Flags (not in the city of Los Angeles) as part of his official duties. Also, many of the items shown briefly in the opening titles are not in the City of Los Angeles, either (Randy's Donuts - Inglewood; Bob's Big Boy - Burbank; sign in Beverly Gardens Park - Beverly Hills).





trainman said:


> This show was originally developed as a spinoff of "30 Rock," with Alec Baldwin as Jack Donaghy becoming the mayor of New York City -- but then Baldwin dropped out, and they retooled it to be a Ted Danson vehicle, and he didn't want to leave Los Angeles to film anywhere else.


I knew that this was originally developed around the Jack Donaghy character but I'm not convinced that they're actually filming in LA.
I'm almost certain that the pilot was filmed in New York and I'm not sure the second episode was filmed here either.
(The only scene that looked like it might have been filmed here was the scene with Holly Hunter outside the Mayor's Mansion on her bicycle. Unless a place like Staten Island has those type of street lamps.)

The production company also appears to be getting a New York state tax credit which may or may not be for Fey and Carlock's New York production office.



trainman said:


> (I do kind of wonder if they'll have any crossovers with "30 Rock" -- even something like an offhand reference to someone watching "TGS with Tracy Jordan" -- to show it takes place in the same universe.)


I was thinking that this was going to be a New Yorker's idea of what Los Angeles is like but if this is set in the same bizarro universe (or same type of universe) as 30 Rock and Kimmy Schmidt, that could work.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

The only joke I liked was the airport one (ORLY and O'Hare), but then it's kinda of out of character to have the straight-laced Arpi joking about a child's name.

And what kind of name is Arpi anyways?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dtle said:


> And what kind of name is Arpi anyways?


R.P.?

I once knew somebody whose initials were K.C. and went by Casey.

(Alternately, singer Katie Tunstall spells her first name KT because when she was first starting out she didn't want to be confused with Katie Melua.)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

trainman said:


> This show was originally developed as a spinoff of "30 Rock," with Alec Baldwin as Jack Donaghy becoming the mayor of New York City -- but then Baldwin dropped out, and they retooled it to be a Ted Danson vehicle, and he didn't want to leave Los Angeles to film anywhere else.
> 
> (I do kind of wonder if they'll have any crossovers with "30 Rock" -- even something like an offhand reference to someone watching "TGS with Tracy Jordan" -- to show it takes place in the same universe.)


It did kind of have a 30 Rock feel to it, though 30 Rock was written much better. But there's also a reason why I didn't watch the era of SNL that Tina Fey was on. Sometimes the the writing can feel like it's there to amuse the writers themselves more than us. I found that sometimes with 30 Rock too, but the ensemble was was great, so I can get around it. But I see enough here that it could get better. I do think the original concept would have been better though.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I knew that this was originally developed around the Jack Donaghy character but I'm not convinced that they're actually filming in LA.
> I'm almost certain that the pilot was filmed in New York and I'm not sure the second episode was filmed here either.
> (The only scene that looked like it might have been filmed here was the scene with Holly Hunter outside the Mayor's Mansion on her bicycle. Unless a place like Staten Island has those type of street lamps.)
> 
> ...


At the end of the episode I noticed the little NY State logo that is on most shows filmed there. It's really odd considering how so much of TV is produced in and around LA, yet a show ABOUT LA is done in NY. That just seems wrong.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I knew that this was originally developed around the Jack Donaghy character but I'm not convinced that they're actually filming in LA.
> I'm almost certain that the pilot was filmed in New York and I'm not sure the second episode was filmed here either.


It was reported in December that they had to shut down filming at Universal due to Covid-19 cases, and then this month, they delayed returning to work until January 11 due to the current Southern California surge.

I suspect the New York State tax credit is for post-production.


----------



## jcwik (Dec 29, 2015)

JYoung said:


> I knew that this was originally developed around the Jack Donaghy character but I'm not convinced that they're actually filming in LA.
> I'm almost certain that the pilot was filmed in New York and I'm not sure the second episode was filmed here either.
> (The only scene that looked like it might have been filmed here was the scene with Holly Hunter outside the Mayor's Mansion on her bicycle. Unless a place like Staten Island has those type of street lamps.)
> 
> ...


The El Segundo scene sure looked like El Segundo High School where many shows are filmed. And the Kings training facility with mascot Bailey is nearby. Bailey often makes appearances in El Segundo.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

trainman said:


> It was reported in December that they had to shut down filming at Universal due to Covid-19 cases, and then this month, they delayed returning to work until January 11 due to the current Southern California surge.
> 
> I suspect the New York State tax credit is for post-production.





jcwik said:


> The El Segundo scene sure looked like El Segundo High School where many shows are filmed. And the Kings training facility with mascot Bailey is nearby. Bailey often makes appearances in El Segundo.


Thinking about it some more this morning, the High School scene looked like it could have been filmed here.
So, I'm moving more to the side that the second episode was shot in Southern California.

I'm still of the opinion that the pilot was shot in in New York though.
Benito Martinez and Rachael Dratch have been "East Coast actors" of late plus the webs say Tina Fey did an unbilled cameo as Mayor Delgado's aide.
(I haven't gone back and checked yet.)

It's not uncommon though to shoot the pilot in one location and then have production move to another if the series is picked up.

Possibly watching both episodes back to back clouded my judgement.
(But some of the camera angles in the second episode looked like they were trying to hide stuff. Which they may have been. Just not things like the Manhattan skyline.)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> It did kind of have a 30 Rock feel to it, though 30 Rock was written much better. But there's also a reason why I didn't watch the era of SNL that Tina Fey was on. Sometimes the the writing can feel like it's there to amuse the writers themselves more than us. I found that sometimes with 30 Rock too, but the ensemble was was great, so I can get around it. But I see enough here that it could get better. I do think the original concept would have been better though.


I thought that 30 Rock was mediocre in the beginning (and I think I took some flack for saying so).
But it got much better and I did enjoy it most of time, once I realized it was set in a bizarro universe.
I didn't really love it though like I did Kimmy Schmidt.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I thought that 30 Rock was mediocre in the beginning (and I think I took some flack for saying so).
> But it got much better and I did enjoy it most of time, once I realized it was set in a bizarro universe.
> I didn't really love it though like I did Kimmy Schmidt.


I agree. I remember that Sorkin' series about an SNL type show came out the same year as 30 Rock and while not a comedy they were compared quite often and I have to say I liked that one better. But 30 Rock got better as it went along. I'm hoping that this develops the same. I watched Kimmy Schmidt for a time but got bored with it. After awhile it just didn't seem that funny.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I watched Kimmy Schmidt for a time but got bored with it. After awhile it just didn't seem that funny.


I had the same reaction. I thought the first season was amazing, but by the end of the second I was just bored.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I remember that Sorkin' series about an SNL type show came out the same year as 30 Rock and while not a comedy they were compared quite often and I have to say I liked that one better.


_*Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip.*_ It was sadly a one season show, the only one of his shows that didn't run multiple seasons. Great ensemble cast.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> _*Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip.*_ It was sadly a one season show, the only one of his shows that didn't run multiple seasons. Great ensemble cast.


Yep, that's the one. I really liked that show, but sadly it just didn't take off. Maybe it was a bit too meta (which I have problems with normally but for some reason not so much with that show). It was a ratings disaster but I liked it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I thought that 30 Rock was mediocre in the beginning (and I think I took some flack for saying so).
> But it got much better and I did enjoy it most of time, once I realized it was set in a bizarro universe.
> I didn't really love it though like I did Kimmy Schmidt.


Pretty much agree. The best part of 30 Rock in the beginning (until *it* figured out it was a bizarro universe) was the theme song. Then it hit stride and I loved it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yep, that's the one. I really liked that show, but sadly it just didn't take off. Maybe it was a bit too meta (which I have problems with normally but for some reason not so much with that show). It was a ratings disaster but I liked it.


Agreed.
I liked it better than the first season of 30 Rock.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> _*Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip.*_ It was sadly a one season show, the only one of his shows that didn't run multiple seasons. Great ensemble cast.


I liked that one too.

I liked Liz and Jack, and sometimes Kenneth, and I tolerated Tracy because sometimes he was funny.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

To risk extending the sidetrack, Studio 60 had such a great pilot episode. I've watched it a few times now.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

dtle said:


> The only joke I liked was the airport one (ORLY and O'Hare), but then it's kinda of out of character to have the straight-laced Arpi joking about a child's name.
> 
> And what kind of name is Arpi anyways?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> R.P.?
> 
> I once knew somebody whose initials were K.C. and went by Casey.
> 
> (Alternately, singer Katie Tunstall spells her first name KT because when she was first starting out she didn't want to be confused with Katie Melua.)


 They keep saying her name so fast that I'm almost convinced it's actually "Harpy." Which would be hilarious for the character.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Good episode tonight. Loved all the cameos. Chrissie Teigen was hilarious.

Was never a big Bobby Moynihan fan when he was SNL. But he is perfect in this role.

Read an interesting factoid today. They actually filmed the pilot and first four episodes before the Covid shutdown. Then started back up not long ago, and are now filming #9 this week. Tonight was #3.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I was avoiding this show because of Ted Danson. I don't hate him, he just isn't a draw for me at all.
I liked it enough to keep watching. I thought Ep 1 and 2 were better than the 3rd, but I may have been turned off by the story line of the celebrities and their wealth.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Extreme 30 Rock feel last night.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Extreme 30 Rock feel last night.


This

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've never watched an episode of 30 Rock. What's a 30 Rock feel?

_
(I know what the show is, just never watched it)_


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I actually thought the 3rd episode is the best so far, not that I was as rested and focused as I should have been when I watched the first two.

Just like with 30 Rock, anytime there's an innuendo there are people who want to label the writing as sophomoric. I don't recall any innuendo in the 3rd episode, just a lot of smart writing while the mayor's office team is gelling as a family. I thought all of the self-deprecating cameos from celebrities were hilarious. Looks like I'm in.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Was never a big Bobby Moynihan fan when he was SNL. But he is perfect in this role.


I liked him better there and I certainly liked him in "Me Myself & I". I keep hoping he'll seem less annoying here. I thought he might grow on me, but so far no.

I couldn't stand Holly Hunter's character but because of her talent I may be getting to the point where I can stand her.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I've never watched an episode of 30 Rock. What's a 30 Rock feel?
> 
> _
> (I know what the show is, just never watched it)_


 Not sure I can pinpoint it. Rapid cuts. Jazzy background music. Slightly absurd situations. Lots of quick twists for comedic effect. Flawed but likable characters.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Slightly absurd situations.


Slightly?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Fast talking dialogue - rapid fire jokes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> Slightly?


As opposed to true absurdity, yes.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Jazzy background music.


You're going to get that because Jeff Richmond is Tina Fey's husband.



TonyD79 said:


> As opposed to true absurdity, yes.


Did you not watch The Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I agree that the third episode is better and maybe the series is getting there.

Also, I'm pretty sure that it was filmed in Los Angeles.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I guess the show works better as a satire of LA (or any big city issues) than a workplace comedy.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I liked the protests by the spoiled celebrities. I assume these people aren't really like that and that it was just for the show. Andie MacDowell seems like a nicer person than she was on the episode. 

On the other hand, Spade didn't do anything for me. Were he like his characters, I would have enjoyed that, I'm sure.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought the 3rd episode was much better than the 1st two. I think maybe it's because I am more familiar with the characters and getting to know their quirks. Not a fan of the celebrity cameos, as that was mostly dumb (but I guess spot on showcasing spoiled rich celebrities). I'm not a fan of Teagan and Spade, so maybe that's why I didn't like it that much.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I liked the celeb cameos. LOL when *Teagan* made fun of her husband's name.
Yeah, Teigin. Thanks Rob.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Teigen.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

“Teagan” Jovanka?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

justen_m said:


> I liked the celeb cameos. LOL when *Teagan* made fun of her husband's name.
> Yeah, Teigin. Thanks Rob.


Except his real name is Stephens.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HarleyRandom said:


> Except his real name is Stephens.


Maybe she just can't remember?

Maybe that's why he changed it in the first place?


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

HarleyRandom said:


> I assume these people aren't really like that and that it was just for the show.


Ya think?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

Was E4 filmed after a COVID break? His daughter looked taller and older and Ted seemed to have more of a tan than previous episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ted's tan was definitely distracting in E4. Wasn't sure if it was a real tan or just way too much makeup. Either way...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

The "Alexa" bit in the cold open of E4 would definitely have fit right in on "30 Rock" or "Incredible Kimmy Schmidt."

In real life, L.A. government officials going to Sacramento would fly, period.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I liked the music that was playing when the mayor was with Orly in the episode I watched last night (one left to watch). You'd think he'd have something more hip playing if he's trying to relate to his daughter in a way that embarrasses her.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Finally found the show! I heard about it on some Ted Danson special and was interested.

So the first thing that jumped out at me was thinking one of the regulars looked familiar. Where have I seen her before? Ohhh... she was the neighbor in Crazy Ex Girlfriend...

Then one of the guest stars - from the stadium - she's familiar too... Oh right, she was the girlfriend in Crazy Ex Girlfriend...

Funny (to me anyway). I don't think Tina Fey has any connection to Crazy Ex Girlfriend, does she?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

They did actually film in Dodger Stadium in episode 5 (not like there was a lot going on there when they shot this).

Although some of the camera angles bothered me until I realized that they were trying not to show that they didn't have enough extras to portray a crowd in the stands.
(Darn pandemic.)

Sam Malone would have thrown that pitch harder.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Sam Malone would have thrown that pitch harder.


I think if you ask Jayden, that throw was plenty hard enough.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think if you ask Jayden, that throw was plenty hard enough.


You HAVE to have the man who played Sam Malone throw a pitch in a baseball game.

I'd just like to know how they made it look so convincing without hurting Moynihan.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

When this show is bad, it’s really bad. Like that giant pancake eating stunt. I groan at these times and think I’m done with this show, and then something really makes me laugh. Helps to be high.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Ted Danson is really the only thing worth seeing.

Although it was really funny when his daughter thought he was having a stroke and called on the girl who helped him with the fake social media account.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I watched the first two episodes and I think I'm out. There's just too much good TV on these days to waste my time with something so average.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gweempose said:


> I watched the first two episodes and I think I'm out. There's just too much good TV on these days to waste my time with something so average.


Same here. I'm not a sitcom guy to begin with, so it needs to be something special to hold me. And this...ain't.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

It's like 30 Rock lite. I'm still in but barely. I kept hearing how P&R and The Office took a year until it got good, maybe that's the case here and I gave up on both quickly. Ted Danson and a little bit of "funny" is keeping me here.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

The show just has been horrible for me.

Keep hoping it gets better, but it's not.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> It's like 30 Rock lite. I'm still in but barely. I kept hearing how P&R and The Office took a year until it got good, maybe that's the case here and I gave up on both quickly. Ted Danson and a little bit of "funny" is keeping me here.


Me too. I am, however, a sitcom guy. "30 Rock" at least had Tina and Alec Baldwin bickering and the insanity of Tracy and the goody-goody Kenneth. And I like that music, which has shown up here too.

I tried P&R when they did that special episode recently. Knope.,

I never saw any clip from "The Office" that appealed to me, but some of the actors have shown up elsewhere. Steve Carell has played some great roles in movies, like "Dinner with Schmucks" which I saw over the weekend where he was a white, less intelligent and older Urkel. Jenna Fischer was mentioned on "SNL" and I liked her in "Splitting Up Together" with Oliver Hudson.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Me too. I am, however, a sitcom guy. "30 Rock" at least had Tina and Alec Baldwin bickering and the insanity of Tracy and the goody-goody Kenneth. And I like that music, which has shown up here too.
> 
> I tried P&R when they did that special episode recently. Knope.,
> 
> I never saw any clip from "The Office" that appealed to me, but some of the actors have shown up elsewhere. Steve Carell has played some great roles in movies, like "Dinner with Schmucks" which I saw over the weekend where he was a white, less intelligent and older Urkel. Jenna Fischer was mentioned on "SNL" and I liked her in "Splitting Up Together" with Oliver Hudson.


I generally like good sitcoms. 30 Rock took awhile to get it's legs too, which I mentioned up thread and that's why I am still giving this one a bit more time. It's got Ted Danson who has a good pedigree (Cheers, The Good Place, even CYE), and Tina Fey is involved. We'll see.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I kept hearing how P&R and The Office took a year until it got good, maybe that's the case here and I gave up on both quickly.


I thought The Office was solid right out of the gate, but I was already a fan of the original British version. P&R definitely took a while to get going, but it ultimately became one of the best sitcoms of all time. I suppose it's possible that Mr. Mayor will eventually become a great show too, I'm just not willing to invest the time in it right now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I thought The Office was solid right out of the gate, but I was already a fan of the original British version. P&R definitely took a while to get going, but it ultimately became one of the best sitcoms of all time. I suppose it's possible that Mr. Mayor will eventually become a great show too, I'm just not willing to invest in it right now.


And that was my issue with P&R. I watched a few episodes and thought it was really dumb, and never went back. So, I'm giving this some slack, if only because of the pedigree. The Office, I liked the British version, but the US version didn't do it for me.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> And that was my issue with P&R. I watched a few episodes and thought it was really dumb, and never went back. So, I'm giving this some slack, if only because of the pedigree. The Office, I liked the British version, but the US version didn't do it for me.


It's definitely a Catch 22 kind of situation. If everyone bails on a show before it has a chance to find its voice, then the show has less of a chance of sticking around long enough to really start to fire on all cylinders. There is just so much competition these days that people are less likely to give a new show a chance if it doesn't click with them right away. I'm virtually positive that if Seinfeld was released today it would never have made it past the first season.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> The Office, I liked the British version, but the US version didn't do it for me.


That has Ricky Gervais, right? I like it when he hosts The Golden Globes.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> It's definitely a Catch 22 kind of situation. If everyone bails on a show before it has a chance to find its voice, then the show has less of a chance of sticking around long enough to really start to fire on all cylinders. There is just so much competition these days that people are less likely to give a new show a chance if it doesn't click with them right away. I'm virtually positive that if Seinfeld was released today it would never have made it past the first season.


I totally agree. There are shows that are considered modern classics that I just didn't stick with because they didn't do it for me and I have so much else to watch. And there are shows that I liked that nobody else did, that got cancelled because, well nobody else seemed to like it. So I've decided, I'm watching what I like and I'll give shows a chance I think have potential...to a point. But if this was the 1970s, I'd stick with most of these shows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> That has Ricky Gervais, right? I like it when he hosts The Golden Globes.


Correct. That was the series that made him.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> And that was my issue with P&R. I watched a few episodes and thought it was really dumb, and never went back. So, I'm giving this some slack, if only because of the pedigree. The Office, I liked the British version, but the US version didn't do it for me.


Totally agree on P&R. Took a while. I binge rewatched season 1 and it still limps a bit early on. They mostly had to fine tune Leslie Nope so she wasn't dumb.

On the office, we are 180. Tolerated the British version because I don't like shows where every single character is unlikeable. American version had Michael Scott. And, while the show hit the ground running (rewatched first episode a few weeks ago and still feels like a middle run show rather than the first one), Michael Scott felt human under the bluster and stupidity where Gervais never did.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I'm virtually positive that if Seinfeld was released today it would never have made it past the first season.


Technically, Seinfeld didn't make it past the first season. It had to be re-tooled.

I'm also guilty of giving up early on both Office and P&R. Did I miss out on some good comedy? YES

Do I feel distraught over it? Not one bit.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

dtle said:


> Technically, Seinfeld didn't make it past the first season. It had to be re-tooled.
> 
> I'm also guilty of giving up early on both Office and P&R. Did I miss out on some good comedy? YES
> 
> Do I feel distraught over it? Not one bit.


I don't think Seinfeld was retooled as much as it evolved. A couple of characters were tweaked and that was mostly from the first episode. George was tweaked to become mostly not that bright from just being Jerry's wisecracking friend. and Kramer was made to be even more wacky. And and at some point Jerry and Larry decided they just couldn't stick with a "show about nothing" so they had some more outrageous plots, but really that wasn't until the 4th year. By then, it was a hit.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I think this show is getting better and better each episode. I really enjoyed 'Respect in the workplace'. And when the woman stepped off the elevator, I actually laughed. Good stuff.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I think this show is getting better and better each episode. I really enjoyed 'Respect in the workplace'. And when the woman stepped off the elevator, I actually laughed. Good stuff.


Agree. It's hitting its stride now.

Ted Danson makes anything he's in 100X better. I should go back and watch Cheers some day.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

dtle said:


> Technically, Seinfeld didn't make it past the first season. It had to be re-tooled..


Not really retooled. Sure there were some changes, but nothing too drastic.
Seinfeld (and NBC) was lucky it got a 2nd season. The Pilot was poorly received, but NBC put an order in for 4 episodes (smallest order ever!). Ratings showed popularity with young male adults and that secured Seinfeld a 2nd season.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Also enjoyed 'Respect in the workplace', but they need to get rid of "Jayden" — I know he's a white male and therefor stupid, but the character is too over-the-top stupid.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Also enjoyed 'Respect in the workplace', but they need to get rid of "Jayden" - I know he's a white male and therefor stupid, but the character is too over-the-top stupid.


I think he's part of what makes this show so funny. I see him more as hapless, rather than stupid. And hapless, if written & acted well, can be funny.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> Also enjoyed 'Respect in the workplace', but they need to get rid of "Jayden" - I know he's a white male and therefor stupid, but the character is too over-the-top stupid.


I agree with this. He's like hard to believe stupid, and hard to explain why someone like him would get the job he got in a city as big as L.A. Hopefully over time they will tone his character down to more naive than just being stupid.

For me the show still hasn't hit it's stride, but it's getting there. I didn't think this last episode was all that great, but again, I'll stay with it, at least through the season. It's rare that I do that with any show, but I still think there's enough here to eventually make this show more consistent.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Steveknj said:


> I agree with this. He's like hard to believe stupid, and hard to explain why someone like him would get the job he got in a city as big as L.A. Hopefully over time they will tone his character down to more naive than just being stupid.


In the opinion of many, the our actual mayor is comparably stupid. I'm not saying whether or not I may or may not share that opinion.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> Agree. It's hitting its stride now.
> 
> Ted Danson makes anything he's in 100X better. I should go back and watch Cheers some day.


You really should.

If you know Woody Harrelson from his tough guys in movies, you won't believe the naive country boy he was early in his career.

He replaced Ted's former coach as a bartender. "Coach" answered the phone and someone asked for Ernie Pantuso. He didn't know who that was until someone told him, "That's you, Coach!" The guy said, "Speaking".


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> you won't believe the naive country boy he was early in his career.


They even went meta with the naive country boy joke.





--Carlos V.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I agree with this. He's like hard to believe stupid, and hard to explain why someone like him would get the job he got in a city as big as L.A. Hopefully over time they will tone his character down to more naive than just being stupid.


Which makes him a perfect fit for the Los Angeles Mayor's office.
(The real power belongs to the City Council.)

Of course, I'm still of the opinion that this is the same Bizarro Universe that Fey and Carlock created for 30 Rock and Kimmy Schmidt.
(The Feyverse?)

You know the one with Kenneth?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Unbeliever said:


> They even went meta with the naive country boy joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Also enjoyed 'Respect in the workplace', but they need to get rid of "Jayden" - I know he's a white male and therefor stupid, but the character is too over-the-top stupid.


I agree about Jayden. I hated the episode except for the mayor and the fact the leader of the class was good looking.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I agree about Jayden. I hated the episode except for the mayor and the fact the *leader of the class* was good looking.


Natalie Morales.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Natalie Morales.


*sigh*

It's been almost 13 years since The Middleman was born and died.

Yet somehow, the pain of the loss is just as fresh today as it was then...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I was thinking "Abby's".


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

It's okay since she's not real but I enjoyed seeing the mayor's assistant suffer. The poor girl couldn't sleep unless the assistant mayor bored her, and that was the perfect way to get some sleep.

I was impressed the mayor solved a mystery. He doesn't seem all that smart.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I only watched the pilot so far, but thought it was funny. I realized I think I've liked all of Danson's shows (to differing degrees).

I also JUST realized who the assistant guy is -- he was the 'middle aged' guy in that show who had kid/middle age/old (played by John Laroquette). I kept meaning to look him up on imdb but just remembered.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> I also JUST realized who the assistant guy is -- he was the 'middle aged' guy in that show who had kid/middle age/old (played by John Laroquette). I kept meaning to look him up on imdb but just remembered.


Does this belong in the Regina King SNL thread?

Especially as his real fame is from SNL!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

("Me, Myself and I" -- I just looked it up.. Argh, needs an Oxford comma.)

hah you're right but for some reason until you mentioned it, him being on SNL somehow went totally out of my memory.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Bobby Moynihan's character's full name is Jayden Kwapis, which I assume was inspired by director Ken Kwapis (although he doesn't have any Tina Fey/Robert Carlock shows on his resume -- maybe the character name is an attempt to get him to work for them!).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I thought last night's episode was the best of the bunch so far, but Jayden is still annoying. They need to tone him down.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

mattack said:


> I only watched the pilot so far, but thought it was funny. I realized I think I've liked all of Danson's shows (to differing degrees).


I feel pretty much the same. "Becker" was the exception and I never had any reason to watch "CSI".


mattack said:


> I also JUST realized who the assistant guy is -- he was the 'middle aged' guy in that show who had kid/middle age/old (played by John Laroquette). I kept meaning to look him up on imdb but just remembered.


I liked that show. It shouldn't have been cancelled so quickly.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> Does this belong in the Regina King SNL thread?
> 
> Especially as his real fame is from SNL!


I liked Moynihan on SNL but not here.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> I thought last night's episode was the best of the bunch so far, but Jayden is still annoying. They need to tone him down.


I really liked the scenes with The Mayor and the daughter. And Nicole. She's been on a lot of shows I've watched and I really liked her. But the relationship won't last, which is a shame.

The trivia competition? I was so happy to see the words "Season finale" referring to the next episode. Not because of The Mayor and the daughter, certainly. But I don't care to ever see the rest of them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I really liked the scenes with The Mayor and the daughter. And Nicole. She's been on a lot of shows I've watched and I really liked her. But the relationship won't last, which is a shame.
> 
> The trivia competition? I was so happy to see the words "Season finale" referring to the next episode. Not because of The Mayor and the daughter, certainly. But I don't care to ever see the rest of them.


Nobody ever forced you to watch, yet you still are. Outside of that one character, I think we are starting to get a good read on all the other characters. Sometimes it takes time, and that's where we are with this show.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> Nobody ever forced you to watch, yet you still are. Outside of that one character, I think we are starting to get a good read on all the other characters. Sometimes it takes time, and that's where we are with this show.


I have to get rid of the episodes because the Roamio is full. Anything I think I won't like goes to the Bolt because I might change my mind, except that's full too.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'll venture a WAG that 99.9% of us don't decide what to watch based on how full our DVRs are.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I'll venture a WAG that 99.9% of us don't decide what to watch based on how full our DVRs are.


I delete things based upon how full my Dvr is. Especially since there are so many ways to go back and watch stuff.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

And just like that, the season ends with this week's ninth episode. Gotta assume it gets renewed.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

HarleyRandom said:


> I feel pretty much the same. "Becker" was the exception and I never had any reason to watch "CSI".


You mean you DIDN'T like Becker? that's funny, since I think it was his longest running post-Cheers.

oh and I quit CSI long before he got on (my usual "I know it's a popular show, it'll be on DVD or streaming some day"). Though of course the usual music problem fears come to mind with CSI.. (and another tangent, CSI:Cyber isn't avail and I actually had the eps on my TiVo when I lost a bunch of stuff ~1.5 years ago.. I actually had started watching my recordings again at some point then lost a bunch).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I'll venture a WAG that 99.9% of us don't decide what to watch based on how full our DVRs are.


I sometimes do. I'll watch the ~6 gigabyte show instead of the ~2 gigabyte show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I delete things based upon how full my Dvr is. Especially since there are so many ways to go back and watch stuff.


It's weird in that I watch quite a bit of TV and I don't think my DVR has been below 50% in ages, maybe since my first DirecTV Tivo. I have the standard 1TB HD in my HR54, so it's not like I have a giant external HD attached. The only time the DVR fills up even down below 75% is when I go away and stuff piles up (or in October when I'm watching a lot of post season baseball). But I also don't save a lot of shows. After I watch I delete. I have a couple of old games and a couple of music concerts saved, and I think the last episodes of The Americans and The Big Bang Theory on there (and haven't gone back to watch them since they aired). But I also don't have any auto records set based on "likes". Just what I have set up on my Season Passes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> It's weird in that I watch quite a bit of TV and I don't think my DVR has been below 50% in ages, maybe since my first DirecTV Tivo. I have the standard 1TB HD in my HR54, so it's not like I have a giant external HD attached. The only time the DVR fills up even down below 75% is when I go away and stuff piles up (or in October when I'm watching a lot of post season baseball). But I also don't save a lot of shows. After I watch I delete. I have a couple of old games and a couple of music concerts saved, and I think the last episodes of The Americans and The Big Bang Theory on there (and haven't gone back to watch them since they aired). But I also don't have any auto records set based on "likes". Just what I have set up on my Season Passes.


I'm similar but my drives are often free a lot as I use my dvr as a to watch list. If I want to keep something, I get it on dvd or stream or my Plex server.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

lambertman said:


> And just like that, the season ends with this week's ninth episode. Gotta assume it gets renewed.


I guess when you're Tina Fey, they give you a contract for the Back 9 but forget about the original Front 13.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> But I also don't save a lot of shows. After I watch I delete.


That's how it is for me.

There's just more stuff on than I have time to watch and I've been trying to get rid of it. I never expected my Bolt to get full.

I was going to buy a new Bolt because it would have the software that lets me do things the way my Roamio does, but I need a TV to hook it up to. I don't like the TV I had to buy for the first Bolt.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

trainman said:


> I guess when you're Tina Fey, they give you a contract for the Back 9 but forget about the original Front 13.


Blerg!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

TonyD79 said:


> I delete things based upon how full my Dvr is. Especially since there are so many ways to go back and watch stuff.


I have to assume any episode of "Jeopardy" aired since Alex announced he had cancer I have seen, with one exception where I found everything online that had happened on the episode.

That still didn't get me enough below 100 percent. I still have to get rid of six hour-long episodes and "Superstore". I can click on "watch a service" on the web site of the church whose services I watched on TV during the early days of the pandemic. I assume that will get me any service. I have no reason to watch since my church went back to in-person services outdoors, except I did like hearing the hymns with the organ and socially distanced choir. We can't sing yet, though whoever is doing recorded music finally started doing hymns with an organ instead of "praise and worship".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

My Tivos are almost always AT 100%.. at least that's what it says.. Currently my Roamio is at 100% but still has 22 suggestions, including some HD suggestions. So if it says 100% AND it only has a couple of suggestions, THEN I get really worried.

I think I've started fewer new shows this year (and for ones that I can, I record in SD 'as backup' and watch them on Hulu or wherever without commercials.. I still like having the TiVo recording since then I download the metadata file to keep as a 'I saw this episode'..)


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Bolt was at 99 but I downloaded some episodes twice. I deleted them and now I'm at 98. I think those church services will have to go because I spend way too much time on the computer.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> My Tivos are almost always AT 100%.. at least that's what it says.. Currently my Roamio is at 100% but still has 22 suggestions, including some HD suggestions. So if it says 100% AND it only has a couple of suggestions, THEN I get really worried.
> 
> I think I've started fewer new shows this year (and for ones that I can, I record in SD 'as backup' and watch them on Hulu or wherever without commercials.. I still like having the TiVo recording since then I download the metadata file to keep as a 'I saw this episode'..)


And I think that's part of the issue. I turned off suggestions years ago. That's why my DVR is never full. I don't need an algorithm guessing what I should be watching.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> And I think that's part of the issue. I turned off suggestions years ago. That's why my DVR is never full. I don't need an algorithm guessing what I should be watching.


I think the suggestions are being used to more accurately know how much room is left. The suggestions don't count as part of the percentage full meter so even when it says 100% if there are several hours of suggestions, you can count on those to be deleted before it touches the requested 
programs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> And I think that's part of the issue. I turned off suggestions years ago. That's why my DVR is never full. I don't need an algorithm guessing what I should be watching.


yes, I am not watching any of the suggestions, I'm using them as a "let me get even closer to the real 100%" gauge.

(I *semi* seriously pay attention to the to do list on my tivos, so rarely is a lot of space taken by unexpected recordings. Though there's a bunch of "Mysteries of the Abandoned" episodes recording tomorrow and I have to see which ones I've actually seen and cancel those -- despite having 100% full Tivo, I DID end up finding a bunch of weird/interesting documentary series over long xmas break or other recent times.)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

One disadvantage to suggestions is that it becomes unlikely that you will be able to recover a deleted recording; which in turn might make one reluctant to delete things.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Well, I'm glad THAT'S over. I did like the scenes with The Mayor and his daughter. I'm glad she was wearing her short skirt even though school was closed.

Also, I liked Jayden's answers to questions about grandparents.

And the "30 Rock" style music. Everything else in the episode that some might call music wasn't.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Holly Hunter just ruins this show for me. If it gets renewed, I may not return to it, as much as I love Ted Danson.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

photoshopgrl said:


> Holly Hunter just ruins this show for me. If it gets renewed, I may not return to it, as much as I love Ted Danson.


I agree about the first part. She used to be so cute.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Holly Hunter just ruins this show for me. If it gets renewed, I may not return to it, as much as I love Ted Danson.


I definitely hate her character. But during this last episode I realized that's exactly what they're going for. She's the foil that creates the comedy. She's unintentionally hilarious (unintentional within the show, obviously it's intended as comedy from the writers).


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> I definitely hate her character. But during this last episode I realized that's exactly what they're going for. She's the foil that creates the comedy. She's unintentionally hilarious (unintentional within the show, obviously it's intended as comedy from the writers).


I get all that but she's not entertaining to me at all. I cringe when she's on screen.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I definitely hate her character. But during this last episode I realized that's exactly what they're going for. She's the foil that creates the comedy. She's unintentionally hilarious (unintentional within the show, obviously it's intended as comedy from the writers).


She's kind of like Sheldon on TBBT. You hate all his foibles, and he's generally an unlikable guy. But in his mind he's well intentioned. That's what Holly's character is. She thinks she's well intentioned, her side of things are right, and you need her to be the foil to Ted's less than by the book approach. She's his foil.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Mr. Mayor Renewed for Season 2 at NBC


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Mr. Mayor Renewed for Season 2 at NBC


Not a great show, but started to get better toward the end of the year. Seems to be following the 30 Rock escalation.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

What's interesting is how polarizing Bobby Moynihan's character is (Jayden Kwapis). If you read the responses on various big TV forum (TVLine, THR, etc) , half love him, half hate him.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

astrohip said:


> What's interesting is how polarizing Bobby Moynihan's character is (Jayden Kwapis). If you read the responses on various big TV forum (TVLine, THR, etc) , half love him, half hate him.


I have no strong feelings about Jayden but I recognize him as an oddball character type that frequents the Feyverse.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> What's interesting is how polarizing Bobby Moynihan's character is (Jayden Kwapis). If you read the responses on various big TV forum (TVLine, THR, etc) , half love him, half hate him.


I'll take 5 of him over 1 of Holly Hunter's.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'll take 5 of him over 1 of Holly Hunter's.


I think you need a Holly Hunter to make this work (even though the character is annoying). You need the sniveling weasel type to play off of the jovial Ted Danson character. Holly plays that pretty well. As for Bobby, I don't have a problem with the character per se, but they just need to tone him down. I don't know if it's the acting or how the character is written, but he's just too over the top as the hayseed in government. He's the Woody, to Ted Danson's Sam in Cheers.

I think the show needs some tweaking, but overall it COULD be really good.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Steveknj said:


> I think you need a Holly Hunter to make this work (even though the character is annoying). You need the sniveling weasel type to play off of the jovial Ted Danson character.


I don't. I think the girl from the Middle East or India would fill that role.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I don't. I think the girl from the Middle East or India would fill that role.


I'm not saying that it has to be Holly Hunter, but you need a character like that. The other supporting people are not meant to be that. If you watched the first episode you realize that Holly's character wanted to be mayor and she was hired to basically shut her up. So she is going to be Ted's foil. Maybe she could be less annoying (or played by a different actress, I personally have no issues with Holly Hunter the actress), but I think her being annoying is why we hate her, and that's the point. Been plenty of characters on TV like that.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not saying that it has to be Holly Hunter, but you need a character like that. The other supporting people are not meant to be that. If you watched the first episode you realize that Holly's character wanted to be mayor and she was hired to basically shut her up. So she is going to be Ted's foil. Maybe she could be less annoying (or played by a different actress, I personally have no issues with Holly Hunter the actress), *but I think her being annoying is why we hate her, and that's the point. * Been plenty of characters on TV like that.


I don't hate her because she's annoying. I think it's Holly playing the character that grates for me.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

astrohip said:


> What's interesting is how polarizing Bobby Moynihan's character is (Jayden Kwapis). If you read the responses on various big TV forum (TVLine, THR, etc) , half love him, half hate him.


Hate the character.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Renewed 
Every show that's been canceled and renewed by the broadcast networks


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I watched the movie "Incredibles 2" on ABC. Does Holly Hunter really have a speech impediment or was that just her character in that movie?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Mr. Mayor returns on December 15th with a Christmas episode.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm glad you mentioned that because I haven't set up all my One Passes.

Wait ... why is this good news?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Because it's a very funny show?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

For some reason I thought this was not renewed (cancelled?). I thought this was a decent if underwhelming show that could have been better, but I'll watch when it comes back.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> For some reason I thought this was not renewed (cancelled?). I thought this was a decent if underwhelming show that could have been better, but I'll watch when it comes back.


All three of NBC's Thursday night mid-season sitcoms were renewed, albeit with miniscule numbers: Young Rock, Mr. Mayor, Kenan.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

astrohip said:


> All three of NBC's Thursday night mid-season sitcoms were renewed, albeit with miniscule numbers: Young Rock, Mr. Mayor, Kenan.


Only interest for me is Mr. Mayor. I have no interest in the other two.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Young Rock is interesting but weird.. semi-true (past stuff) but fake current/future stuff.. weird..


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

At least I liked Cesar. And the mayor's daughter. How could she have ever heard of Liberace?

I also liked Mikaela's suit.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked the Christmas special. A few good laughs and the song was pretty funny. Had they mentioned that the mayor was Jewish before?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I liked the Christmas special. A few good laughs and the song was pretty funny. Had they mentioned that the mayor was Jewish before?


Not that I remember. It came as a surprise to me.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought it was by far the weakest of the three NBC Christmas sitcom specials. It wasn't a very funny episode. Little humor in people wanting to get home, and the mayor just keeps them around. And the barely sweet ending did nothing to make up for 28 minutes of unfunny.

Of the three NBC Xmas sitcoms, my scores:
Young Rock: Solid A
Kenan: Soft B, a little too maudlin, but still good
Mr. Mayor: C


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I watched all of S1, but I don’t think I’ll watch S2 if it doesn’t get better soon.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I thought it was a nice surprise when it showed back up on the dvr. I had forgotten about the show and remembered liking it. After watching this Christmas episode I can’t remember what I actually liked about the show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

SoupMan said:


> I thought it was a nice surprise when it showed back up on the dvr. I had forgotten about the show and remembered liking it. After watching this Christmas episode I can't remember what I actually liked about the show.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

astrohip said:


> I thought it was by far the weakest of the three NBC Christmas sitcom specials. It wasn't a very funny episode. Little humor in people wanting to get home, and the mayor just keeps them around. And the barely sweet ending did nothing to make up for 28 minutes of unfunny.


I really enjoyed it. Maybe it helps to be in L.A. (although this year, I got out of town on December 17).


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

trainman said:


> I really enjoyed it. Maybe it helps to be in L.A. (*although this year, I got out of town on December 17*).


So... Xmas Eve in LA?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

trainman said:


> I really enjoyed it. Maybe it helps to be in L.A. (although this year, I got out of town on December 17).


I'm not an LA guy, but I lived in SoCal for a couple of years and I got a lot of the references and I think it was really geared to how "different" the season is in warm weather areas than in a more "traditional" setting, and I liked all the references to such. The plot has been done many times before, but I always say, that if done well, it doesn't matter if it's been done before. I guess you and I are in the minority and liked it.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't like it. I loved it. Very wacky workplace WKRPish.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> I didn't like it. I loved it. Very wacky workplace WKRPish 30 Rockish.


Fixed your post.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

_"As God as my witness, I thought turkeys could fly"_


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Mr. Mayor returns on March 15th with a new episode!


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

"I don't want to be here."

I know the feeling.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

still very funny.. It's one of those shows that's both smart & stupid at the same time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

While I liked the Christmas episode they had, watching this past week's show reminds me of why I've been on the fence about watching this. Just not funny at all, more stupid than funny.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This last week was it for me. SP deleted.

Sitcoms that have stupid in them can be a challenge for the writers. Done well, eg Superstore, they can be really entertaining. Done poorly, eg American Auto, they are unwatchable. Mr. Mayor started out funny, interesting, but has veered into such dumb story lines that it's become painful to watch. When you cringe more than laugh...

All of this is obviously IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I made it to the half-way mark of the last ep, 1Pass deleted. Same with Young Rock. (Too bad “Little Larry” was not a real thing😁)


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> This last week was it for me. SP deleted.
> 
> Sitcoms that have stupid in them can be a challenge for the writers. Done well, eg Superstore, they can be really entertaining. Done poorly, eg American Auto, they are unwatchable.


I never got the appeal of "Superstore". Without Amy what was the point? And I liked her because she had been Ugly Betty.

I forget whether "American Auto" was compared to "Superstore" but if its star was Ana Gasteyer ... I first watched her in "Suburgatory" and couldn't stand her. Then I saw her in classic SNL episodes. Didn't help.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I forget whether "American Auto" was compared to "Superstore"


The connection is Justin Spitzer. He's the EP and creator behind both.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I haven't watched one yet but I hear there was a murder mystery. Please tell me it was Jayden. I already know from watching "This Is Us" that Arpi was still there.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

astrohip said:


> The connection is Justin Spitzer. He's the EP and creator behind both.


America Ferrera was my only reason to watch "Superstore".


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

HarleyRandom said:


> I haven't watched one yet but I hear there was a murder mystery. Please tell me it was Jayden. I already know from watching "This Is Us" that Arpi was still there.


Murder mystery PARTY


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

This show is really funny. I'm in till the end, although I don't necessarily watch the same day.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> More David, less Holly Hunter please!


What is so bizarre for me, as to this show, is that Holly Hunter is a truly amazing actor. Yet her contribution to this show is little more than annoying. I've loved her in everything - until now.

Wow, sorry about that. I didn't realize I was sooooo far behind.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Honestly I don't know why I keep watching this show. Probably because I like Ted Danson, but it's been mostly horrible. This past episode however, was pretty decent so maybe the show could be hitting it's stride? I'll keep watching for now.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Impeached!

Mr. Mayor and Kenan Cancelled at NBC


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> Impeached!
> 
> Mr. Mayor and Kenan Cancelled at NBC


Or if you were caught up on the show - Recalled!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I actually thought the last two episodes were better, but yeah, not as good as this show could have potentially been. It might have been one of those shows you would appreciate better if you lived in LA, or enjoy people spoofing the SoCal lifestyle. Otherwise, I don't see the appear for anyone else.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The one where the mayor gets his daughter a job looks good. If I can figure out which one it is I'm going to watch it.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

HarleyRandom said:


> Impeached!
> 
> Mr. Mayor and Kenan Cancelled at NBC





DevdogAZ said:


> Or if you were caught up on the show - Recalled!


Oh man! I just caught up last night too.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

HarleyRandom said:


> The one where the mayor gets his daughter a job looks good. If I can figure out which one it is I'm going to watch it.


Not as good as I had hoped.

All the good parts were in the commercial. Okay, not true. She had a conversation with her father and found out she could actually be treated fairly.

I was thinking she was smarter and more crafty, but I wonder if I'm remembering her "Speechless" character. Now she was really something.

Orly's mom was really pretty.

The girl who went out partying and fell asleep was wearing the prettiest outfit when she did. And I liked the color of her jacket the next day.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Another terrible mess. The good parts were in the commercial. The girl was on her phone while driving and ran into The Mayor.

Now I really like him, but it's all the other people who are the problem.

Orly was so excited to meet a celebrity and then her father has to go and mess it up.

I like The Mayor and Orly, and the "30 Rock" style music, and the outfits the female employee wears.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Creepy meter… rising.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

swyman18 said:


> Creepy meter… rising.


Huh?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Still not caught up, but I did watch the finale because it looked good. 

The old man looked familiar and I finally realized. He's the cop from "Sanford and Son" and I've seen him in a few other roles. He's still got it!

Mikaela is her name. she continued to wear such pretty clothes.

I thought finally Holly Hunter was going to be cute again but I only got a brief look when she was transformed. Actually, her hair looked good but her face was the same. And she just ended up being annoying.

I still like The Mayor.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I haven't seen any more episodes but Bobby Moynihan's fantasy girl in a better TV series died under circumstances that could get someone in trouble. The actress, however, played the character when John Larroquette played the Bobby Moynihan role, and she was quite likable there. She was so nasty in the other role that I think we were all happy to see her die.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I really didn't enjoy the show, either. I watched for Ted Danson. 

The AntennaTV channel just had a marathon of 'Becker' yesterday. I watched several of those and recorded some more. I've been picking up 'Cheers' again, since it has returned to Hallmark and was dismayed that they cut out the last 3 or 4 episodes, and then started again w/S01, E01. What the heck!

I'd like to see Danson with another new sitcom.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I really didn't enjoy the show, either. I watched for Ted Danson.
> 
> The AntennaTV channel just had a marathon of 'Becker' yesterday. I watched several of those and recorded some more. I've been picking up 'Cheers' again, since it has returned to Hallmark and was dismayed that they cut out the last 3 or 4 episodes, and then started again w/S01, E01. What the heck!
> 
> I'd like to see Danson with another new sitcom.


Hopefully you already watched The Good Place, but if you didn't, you have a real treat ahead of you.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Hopefully you already watched The Good Place, but if you didn't, you have a real treat ahead of you.


Yup! I did! It was forking great.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

sharkster said:


> I really didn't enjoy the show, either. I watched for Ted Danson.
> 
> The AntennaTV channel just had a marathon of 'Becker' yesterday.


I didn't think I could dislike Ted Danson, but I sure could.

And my CBS affiliate liked that show so much they would pre-empt perfectly good CBS shows to air that instead.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

While I did watch it, I didn't care for this show. That being said, I thought the show was finally finding its footing in the last 4 or 5 episodes. I was actually starting to like it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I actually thought the last two episodes were better, but yeah, not as good as this show could have potentially been. It might have been one of those shows you would appreciate better if you lived in LA, or enjoy people spoofing the SoCal lifestyle. Otherwise, I don't see the appear for anyone else.



As a native, the show came across to me as a native New Yorker's idea of what Los Angeles is like.
Now that can be funny but it seemed to me that too much of the time, Fey and Carlock were unable to pull it off.
Or, a lot of the jokes just didn't land.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> As a native, the show came across to me as a native New Yorker's idea of what Los Angeles is like.
> Now that can be funny but it seemed to me that too much of the time, Fey and Carlock were unable to pull it off.
> Or, a lot of the jokes just didn't land.


Certainly that's the perspective. It's all the SoCal stereotypes they talked about. It was also the type of stereotypes that when I lived in San Diego we used to make fun of LA about.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

HarleyRandom said:


> I haven't watched one yet but I hear there was a murder mystery. Please tell me it was Jayden. I already know from watching "This Is Us" that Arpi was still there.


Watched another one. Jayden could have been fired. But the cute chief of staff came to his defense.

I was more interested in Orly going to the DMV. I knew a city mayor couldn't do anything about a state office.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The mayor took some of his employees to play golf and then agreed to listen to one idea from each of them. Jayden had the one good idea.

Orly was so funny when she thought he had gotten someone pregnant.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw the episode where there were problems with the electricity. Someone explain to me how Jayden is eating everything in the refrigerator when the power is back on, meaning there's no need to.

And Fran Drescher is dating The Mayor. She plays an actress who talks normally, though in "real life" she still has a New York City accent of some kind.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

HarleyRandom said:


> I saw the episode where there were problems with the electricity. Someone explain to me how Jayden is eating everything in the refrigerator when the power is back on, meaning there's no need to.
> 
> And Fran Drescher is dating The Mayor. She plays an actress who talks normally, though in "real life" she still has a New York City accent of some kind.


That wasn't Fran Drescher. That was Mary Steenburgen, who is Ted Danson's real-life wife.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Fran Drescher was in S2E3 "Trampage" and Mary Steenburgen was in S2E7 "Murder in the Old West".


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

DevdogAZ said:


> That wasn't Fran Drescher. That was Mary Steenburgen, who is Ted Danson's real-life wife.


Fran Drescher was in S2E3 "Trampage". Mary Steenburgen was in S2E7 "Murder in the Old West".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

You guys are correct. I could have sworn the eating from the fridge thing was in the episode with Jayden’s party, but the episode summaries on IMDb beg to differ. 😄


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

series5orpremier said:


> Fran Drescher was in S2E3 "Trampage" and Mary Steenburgen was in S2E7 "Murder in the Old West".


I haven't seen that one yet but I'm glad to hear they'll be on together. Yes, I've known they are married for a long time.

The trash can episode may have been the best one yet. I actually laughed at Jayden for a change, mainly when he couldn't remember his boss' name.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

series5orpremier said:


> Fran Drescher was in S2E3 "Trampage" and Mary Steenburgen was in S2E7 "Murder in the Old West".


E8 according to my listings.

I enjoyed seeing her but didn't really like the episode that much.

"What husband?"
"I don't like this."


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bummer, one of the funnier shows out there, but yeah, it got horrible ratings.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I discovered over the weekend I still have two episodes of "The Good Place" to watch.

Ted Danson has always been basically a good guy except in "Becker", but not squeaky clean like Woody Harrelson. It's weird to see Woody playing these complete jerks in movies.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

The episode with the mayors was really good. Mainly because of the people that were believed to be mayors but weren't. 

The pink limo looked great.

Mikaela's love life interests me not in the least.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Bobby was on "Pyramid". They witch partners and one of his was a math teacher whose students say those are trapezoids. I asked on a web site and was told that's a frustum.

They do essentially two half-hour episodes and the other half of the hour-long episode had two rappers whose partners might as well have been rappers. Good choices. Okay, the one guy was at least African-American but kind of uptight compared to the other one.


----------

